# The Amazing American Saddlebred



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Figured I would start a new thread on my favorite breed. 

American Saddlebred- All American Athlete
This is what they made for the World Equestrian Games





The Amazing American Saddlebred





One of THE BEST, CH Skywatch. There will never be another like him.
The stallion we are standing is out of a mare by CH Skywatch.





The story of Singsation! A Saddlebred star.





Saddlebreds Are FUN! Pics of Saddlebred Versatility. 
Saddlebreds Sporthorses

The half Arabian, Elmer Bandit, who within recent years achieved the highest mileage record for competitive trail ride surpassed a horse by the name of Wing Tempo, who was... a saddlebred. 
The Horse | Whose Record is Elmer Bandit Trying to Break? More on Wing Tempo

If you would like to try a Saddlebred for free, there is a "Learn to Ride or Drive a Saddlebred" Promotion, sponsored by Equestrian Life!
Equestrian Life : Ride and Drive - Get Your Free Horseback Riding Lesson

Some Equestrian Life Videos.
Here is the history of the Hackney and Saddlebred. These breeds go hand in hand. You will never have a Saddlebred Show without Hackneys and Standardbred Roadsters.
Equestrian Life - Videos: For The Love of Horses - Ride and Drive In Style

Haha, this stallion is cute. He loves that unmowed patch. 





They play this before the Five Gaited Stake every year at the World Championships. The best of the best. 
ASHA - American Saddlebred Horse Association

We breed for the high neck carriage and the high stepping motion. We breed for "gameness" and snort. We want a horse with a fiery personality, that is willing and controllable. We are pretty good at getting what we want. When we don't, we have to find other avenues for the horses. If they have good minds, they may find themselves as lesson horses, or academy horses. Others go into Western Pleasure or become sport horses, most of the non show horses are sold as pleasure riding horses. 

Here is my one month old baby right now. He's a tank! 









Here is his sire.

















This was a yearling we had just brought in. This was before he was broke to lead. Playing in the arena.

















And here was my trail horse as a young two year old. He died last year, but he was the BEST horse you could have asked for. He was not built to be a show horse. No amount of anything would have let him lift his head up more, or pick his feet up, so he was my trail buddy. I miss this horse like none other.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous horses! My sister loves her American Saddlebred mare beyond measure. And I have a wonderful Friesian/American Saddlebred cross, he's awesome!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

great post! i love this breed. I only own a cross myself, but she is the most loving and gentle horse i have ever met. She loves children and showing off in the ring.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow. Just plain Wow!!!! those are just awesome videos. I am very moved to watch that Singsation one (haven't watched the others fully yet). What a horse! he was so very balanced pulling that "cart" (not sure the correct name). And even with his his head up, he has the althletisism to pull them uphill, turn corners, flying lead changes. his responsiveness is unreal. and he seems to truly be enjoying himslef. He looks like one of those once in a lifetime horses.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this, LadyDreamer. You bring back wonderful memories for me. 

I am old enough to remember the days when Carol Smith-Shannon, Michelle McFarlane and Cynthia Woods were competing against each other. Such exciting shows. What a blast we had.

I remember the fabulous gelding, Denmark's Aquarius in the ring, with Royce Cates. He brought the house down at the end of the shows, as he thundered around the ring at the rack. I tried to buy him many times and visited him secretly, at night for a long time. Even when he was old and broken down, they still wanted $75,000 for him. He knew me and I would have loved and given him a good home until he died. I shall never get over not having been able to buy that lovely old boy. I have a strange story about him, but cannot tell it right now, because it will bring too many tears. 

My heart horse though, whom I did own, was Denmark's Monarch. He was a 5 gaited gelding. Here he is at 17. I shall miss him for ever.










Lizzie


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty horses, I dont personally care for the tail set on the show horses, not natural. not starting a debate. Just my opinion, but they are pretty.
I like the natural step, over the exaggerated high step.


----------



## littleamy76 (Jun 30, 2011)

Ever since I went to the World Grand Championship here in Louisville back when I was little, I fell in love with ASB instantly. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I used to own an ASB gelding that was the kindest soul, he just knew when a rider was uncertain or afraid. What a great guy, I sold him to a lil bit of a girl to do 4H and local shows with. The had a blast until she reitred him at age 23


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Never seen a saddlebred but they look so..weird like..


----------



## CapitalVendetta (Jun 12, 2012)

I love my 4yr old Saddlebred his sire is Capitol Fire and his dam is Mallory Queen. He is in training to become my mini prix horse because as his trainer said. You could spend a million bucks and this horse wouldnt turn out to be a show horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

stevenson said:


> pretty horses, I dont personally care for the tail set on the show horses, not natural. not starting a debate. Just my opinion, but they are pretty.
> I like the natural step, over the exaggerated high step.


 
Doesn't that tail set come from breaking the tail, and then resetting it in that strange position? kind of like binding feet in China.


rather than breaking, I mean the cutting of the ligaments . someone knowledgeable can explain.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Not at all. When I get home from work, I will elaborate, but I will say that no the tails are not broken. It is highly debated in the ASB community, but I will go into it later. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CapitalVendetta (Jun 12, 2012)

LadyDreamer said:


> Not at all. When I get home from work, I will elaborate, but I will say that no the tails are not broken. It is highly debated in the ASB community, but I will go into it later.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No the tails are not broken there is a tendon that is cut so it will stretch that far. If you take the tailsets off and leave them off the tail will go back to its normall position. And yes they still can swish flies with it.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

What an interesting post, thank you for educating me. How would you describe the conformation characteristics of a SB? How would I recognise one from just a picture of one standing?


----------



## CapitalVendetta (Jun 12, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> What an interesting post, thank you for educating me. How would you describe the conformation characteristics of a SB? How would I recognise one from just a picture of one standing?


They are normally pretty narrow. Their heads are set higher than normal. They have a farley small throatlatch and a narrow forehead around 14in. Saddlebred showhorses normally stand parked out. My farrier wich is also an eventer trainer says my saddlebred has the bodie of a thoroughbred and the head of a saddlebred. But he is full blooded... They have a naturally higher step at all gaits then regular horses. If you ever see a barefoot saddlebred run in the pasture it really is a sight to see they are gorgeous... When I recover from my recent accident(my horse flipped over ontop of me.) I will post a new thread with a video of him moving. He is currently barefoot.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, I have known quite a few that look like TBs, especially a few older broodmares that have settled into their pasture bodies. LOL. That is because the American Saddlebred is the product of the Thoroughbred. It wasn't until about ten years after the first TBs were brought from England that the first "Saddlers" were ever mentioned. Basically, they wanted to make the luxury SUV. They wanted speed and comfort. They wanted good willing attitudes and intelligence. They also wanted attractive animals that would look fabulous driving to church on Sunday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I learned how to ride on Saddlebreds,and now have two Saddlebred crosses of my own. They're a very versatile breed breed with alot of history behind them,I personally love them..


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

I took saddleseat lessons last year and it wasn't really my cup of tea, but I love the breed. They're so beautiful and such kind horses. I've never seen any of our saddlebreds get upset or angry over anything. I love riding them on occasion, it's just not something I would do every day. But they are a lot of fun!
One of my favorites is a one eyed saddlebred named Glory. She's such a sweetheart and so smooth to ride.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Isn't that the beauty of equestrian sports? There is something for everyone. If you don't like something there is always something else to do. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Elmer Bandit and Wing Tempo are my heroes! I've actually met (and was judged by!) Wing Tempo's owner, Shirley.  She's from my NATRC region!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh that is so cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASBFan1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for posting this thread. As my handle states I am an ASB fan. I own two beautiful ASB's and they are the loves of my life. They are so loving and friendly. My 3.5 y.o. daughter loves to take pony rides on my mare and this mare KNOWS she has precious cargo and is extra careful when DD is around.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

Never seen a sabblebred in my life! But I LOVE the Hackney breed and the Dutch Harness Horses which are pretty common here so I do like the saddlebreds


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hackneys go hand in hand with Saddlebreds. If you go to a saddlebred show here, there are three breeds you will see at every show. The stars, the American Saddlebred; the flash and pomp, the Hackney; and the down and dirty speed demons, your Standardbred Roadster. Those three are guaranteed, and other breeds vary at other shows. You see DHHs at Jr League as well as Friesians on Thursday night, at the county fairs you have the racking horses and open classes where you will see plenty of drafts in SS tack, some have Arabian costume classes... They are a blast!

Just a plug, next week the MAJOR show, the Lexington Jr League show will be webcast, and I think for free. I will post the links when it is time. Everyone should watch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for posting this. I could watch those videos a million times. Saddlebreds are my favorite breed and even though we are at an Arabian Barn now, I always bring an extra carrot for George, the lone Saddlebred at the barn. I had the pleasure to learn under the late Jimmy Glidewell and from then on Saddlebreds have had a special place in my heart.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Check this out!
Saving the Nation’s Oldest and Largest Public Saddlebred Horse Stable « Saddlebred Horse History Channel

How cool is that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love the beauty of the saddlebreds. My horse Joey is half Arab half American Saddlebred and is an awesomely intelligent, beautiful, versatile, and has wonderful smoothness in his gaits. I just love the way he can rise to any challenge I put in front of him. Love these horses!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Whoo! The Lexington Junior League show started tonight and is free to watch online all week!

Just go to Richfield Video and watch some of the best saddlebreds in the country compete.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, Saddlebreds are incredible if you can find an old style one. For the most part the breed today is a shadow of what it once was over 100 years ago. Breeding for show has resulted in (my opionion) negative changes. It's much less common to find them with the dense, heavy cannon bones they had in the mid 1800's (but they weren't know as Saddlebreds then, but Saddlers, Saddlehorses or Kentucky Saddlers, etc....) and even in the 1890's when the breed name was established. You also far to many of them them not naturally gaited (i.e. no training needed, they just gait naturally) which was the norm originally and one of the things that made them one of the darlings of mounted troops back then as well as plantation owners. As a breed they were once noted for the ability to ride over 50 miles a day for multiple days and be as fit the next day as the day before. Takes a good horse to be able to do that for a week. Not even most endurance riders would do over 50 miles a day for 5 days and expect a horse to hold up for a battle on day 6.
It is a pity that the for the sake of creating show horses the breed as whole as been so altered.
As for fixing the tail. Even that is something that wasn't always needed. I've had my youngest Saddlebred cross since she was a filly and she's never had anything done with her tale. She'll run through the pasture with her tail held high like a flag pole, the hair falling to one side and flowing behind her, but her cousin, my older mare, same breeding with different bloodlines, never lifts her tail except slightly to pass gas, poop or propted for a temp check.
I only we could have kept the breed as what it had been before the show breeders got started on them.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Ah yes. Those dreaded evil show horse breeders, trainers, owners supporters. Yes, the breed has changed in the last 200 years. Yes the breed has changed in the last 50 years. Yes, the breed has changed in the last 20 years. 10 years even. The influence of circumstances will change the breed. As horses were phased out of being necessities for farming and transportation, so their jobs were altered. As time progresses, there will be yet more changes to the breed in appearance, abilty, form, and function. Some lines are still true to form, and not these dainty little whisps. If you study the stallions available today(check out futurity auctions this coming spring) you can find many a horse of substance and still be appealing to modern show peoples.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

LadyDreamer said:


> Ah yes. Those dreaded evil show horse breeders, trainers, owners supporters. Yes, the breed has changed in the last 200 years. Yes the breed has changed in the last 50 years. Yes, the breed has changed in the last 20 years. 10 years even. The influence of circumstances will change the breed. As horses were phased out of being necessities for farming and transportation, so their jobs were altered. As time progresses, there will be yet more changes to the breed in appearance, abilty, form, and function. Some lines are still true to form, and not these dainty little whisps. If you study the stallions available today(check out futurity auctions this coming spring) you can find many a horse of substance and still be appealing to modern show peoples.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're hard pressed to find a great many naturally gaited Saddlebreds (most are taught) and finding some with a cannon bone greater than 7.5" is an even tougher job. That's the reason I own a cross. I knew the odds of getting a gaited one was slim to none, but at least I have 9.5" cannon bones that will be 10+" before I start to ride long distances. Won't be as smooth, but as gaited, but that's my body's problem. At least they'll hold up for thousands of miles and might even manage 300 miles in a week.
Far easier to find a strong cross that still has the Saddlebred heart than the old style Saddlebred. I've seen some, but they are few and far between and the few who own them know what they have and are in no hurry to part with them.
30 years ago in AZ I rode a wonderful Saddlebred gelding that was such a horse and the mount of a very happy soldier at Ft Huachuca who rode him with the local Cav unit. He was the most robust, strong and easy gaited Saddlebred I've ever ridden (although he may have been pacing....didin't matter to me, since he wasn't in shows).
Yes, for those who want to do shows it doen't matter that the strong, robust Saddlebred is replaced by a prancing peacock. They don't need the Saddlebred of old and the functions for which the old Saddlebred was so prized are not in demand. Of course the Saddlebred isn't alone in this. TWH and other popular show breed have suffered to some degree from the same desire to produce horses with show traits above those traits that made them so popular to begin with.
But who knows. With the bad press that show horse training has been getting perhaps in time the pendulum will swing back the other way. Not in time for me to see the difference in my lifetime. I watched it continue to swing in one direction. Doubtful that I'd live long enough to see it reach the opposite site :lol: even if it starts in my lifetime.
No matter. People use cross breeding to make the improvements. Just wish someone could make a cross that could bring back the natural gaiting with a high degree of regularity.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Saddlebreds are, and have always been primarily trotting horses with the natural ability to learn and maintain the lateral gaits. This comes from the main horse the saddlebred came from which is the thoroughbred. Essentially, they took the TB and added to it to create a type. The foundation sire of the breed, Denmark, was a thoroughbred. Some of the earliest developers of the saddles were said to have believed that only TBs of a certain type were suitable for being "Saddlers". Regional differences in the development of the breed also played heaviliy on the gaits. as for natural smooth gaits, they took a primary trotter, usually a top thoroughbred, and crossed it with your narangansett pacers, your standardbreds, which were developing around the same time, and Morgans. They were never intended to be a strictly natural gaited horse. So many things affected the breeds development. 

You can really see where two of the most famous family lines "back in the day" are still prevalent today. Those from the family of Bourbon Chief were characterized by scale, substance, and motion. These were often plain and coarse but performed so brilliantly as to surpass such flaws. Those from the family of Gaines Denmark are characterized by their style, finesse, and quality, their main criticism was that they seemed to lack in size and sturdy bone. 

Sounds familiar eh? The same complaints and criticisms are still rampant today. And though you may not believe it, horses of substance do exist and are quite prevalent still. You will find these among your true five gaited prospects(not your naturally gaited horses which are rare and kind of undesirable all the way around). Among the true five gaited horses you will find size and substance, and power. Your three gaited horses are where you will see a lot of the fine and dainty ones among show horses. A fine and dainty horse just won't hold up to the rigors of a five gaited competition. I love them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

As posted on the ASHA Facebook page:

What are you planning on doing with your Saddlebreds this weekend?

For me, I am going to go play with my yearlings, help dad with his gaited filly, possibly convince myself to ride one of them, and hopefully hang out with my brood mare a bit. It will be fun! I love weekends off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I made the decision to put one of my Saddlebred crosses up for sale,so I'm hoping to find a buyer soon;this weekend would be nice.. *crosses fingers and toes*


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh my me too! I just don't have time for my three year old anymore, and he is not the type to forgive an inconsistent schedule, so it would be best for both of us!

Good luck with yours!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks,and you with yours!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Saddlebreds have always been my favorite breed. I too like some of the old breeding. I am always surprised when I hear people say "oh they are so hot you can't trust them" or "they are not safe" because I have had some that were just amazing with anyone and anything. 

I had one mare that was out of a Kouragous Kalu mare and a woman was marveling at how lovely she was and offered to buy her right then and there (mind you she wasn't for sale) She asked about the horses blood lines and then with drew her very large offer saying "Kalu horses are NUTS" ha ha Oddly enough, that mare was such a love. I let a theraputic riding group use her with the handicapped children for one season while I was too busy to do much with her. She was amazing them too. 

I still believe that they are the best breed and likely always will. 

I hope you guys find amazing homes for your horses, it is sad when life takes turns we cannot control. Rehoming a much loved horse is never easy.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, some people( my family included) do not get along with Kalu bred horses. There is just something about them! THAT BEING SAID one of the best stallions we have stood in the last few years was Kalu bred on his dam's side. I love that stallion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Have you had any Baron De Bastrop horses? I had a few and LOVED them too.

Older breeding of course but, nice horses. Well put together and wonderful "can do" attitudes. Did I mention, pretty? ha ha


----------

